# Huge bump on my sons forehead



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

Today my son fell forehead first onto the tile floor. He did not manage to catch himself and literally fell right on his forehead. He cried for a good 15 minutes and just wanted to be held for about 30 minutes. He was a little sleepy, I think from crying and less active and maybe a bit quieter. I did call the pedi office, but they said that the bump is good since it swelled out and that if he is acting normal he doesn't need to come in. He is acting normal now and isn't complaining of any head pain, and he is very articulate.

The bump is huge and on his forehead. The bump is red in the middle and then looks like bleeding underneath the skin around it. I would say it is about 1.5-2 inches in diameter. It just looks so awful. I want to take him to the doctor if he needs to go, but I hate to go in and catch the flu if I don't need to take him, since I may be pregnant.

He is acting completely normal now, active and just like himself, eating well and active.

I just need reassurance or to know if I should take him in to the doctor.


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

I am surprised I didn't get a response on this since I know most toddlers bump their head and that this is something most moms have experienced.

Anyway, he looks better today.


----------



## kiwiva (Apr 17, 2006)

This happened to my daughter. She feel head first from her learning tower and I about had a heart attack (seriously, life passed before my eyes!). Having never seen a bump happen like that it was absolutely terrifying-like Alien or something, seriously. But as your doc said, bump growing out is a good thing.

She was absolutely fine. She had the bump, then it turned into 2 black eyes a day or 2 later. The bump lasted a LONG time tho, much less big but you could see it for a year or something, especially if she was crying.


----------



## abc123xyz (Aug 28, 2007)

Have you tried to put arnica on it and give him arnica tablets? My son fell off a rolling chair onto the floor at Olive Garden one night and slammed head first onto the carpeted concrete there. He swelled immediately on his forehead and his nose bled for at least an hour. It was awful and I felt awful. After putting arnica gel on it and giving arnica tablets, the bruising and swelling went down and he looked fine 2 days later! I had a bruised ego but he didn't remember! I now make sure I am stocked on the arnica because we do have tons of falls and accidents!!! Like the night my DH slammed DS' fingers in the door repetedly because the door wouldn't shut and he couldn't figure out why!!!!??? HELLO! My DS is too tough to cry out so he just stood there and after a couple times of having his fingers squished, said, "It hurts! It hurts!" My DH felt so awful and DS' fingers were so bruised after that but after the arnica and a night's sleep, his fingers looked like nothing happened the next day!


----------

